# Aquasmart 5110 RO System



## Dandrobium (May 3, 2015)

I just recently purchased a RO system from Aquasmart that threads onto a typical faucet. 
http://aquasmart.com/products/portable-reverse-osmosis-purification-system

Does anyone have any experience using these? What are your thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## naoki (May 3, 2015)

I don't have a personal experience with this product. But when I got first RO, I wasn't paying attention to the most important aspect. Mine was cheap initially, but it had really expensive proprietary replacement membrane. So I had to replace it with the unit from Ray (who has affordable consumables). So you might want to investigate on the long term cost of the unit.


----------



## Ray (May 4, 2015)

I'm sure it will work, but as Naoki said, the cost of use will be higher than that of a system that uses standard components.

They are rating the carbon filters at about 1370 gallons capacity @ $8.33 each, and a membrane at 5475 gallons @ $65 each.

Doing a rough cost comparison of that versus my 50 gpd "Counter-top" system @ $125 and a 4-stage, 100 gpd "Growers" system @ $180, and following the recommended component replacement schedule, the cost (including purchase price and parts) for the first 5 years is as follows (I can share details via email, if you want):

Aquasmart: $581.55 $0.02121/gal
CTRO: $465 $0.00510/gal
Growers: $307.50 $0.00169/gal


----------



## Dandrobium (May 7, 2015)

Well apparantly the unit in the link I posted are no longer offered and will refund my money.

Ray, yes I'm curious about other options to explore. I'm looking for something where I wouldn't need to modify my sink, and the unit could be removed easily if need be. 

I only have 15 orchids or so, so I don't need a huge volume of water.


----------



## cnycharles (May 7, 2015)

The portable unit I just got from ray works well for my small collection


----------



## Ray (May 7, 2015)

For your sake, I'm glad they weren't available. In addition to cost of use, you have to consider the rate of production. At the rated 15 gpd of that unit, it would take almost 40 minutes to fill a gallon jug!

You might want to look at the counter-top unit. I provide a garden-hose connector and a faucet adapter with the it. Hook it up, fill a few jugs, disconnect it and put it away. (And you get your choice of a free jar of MSU RO or K-Lite fertilizer.)

Most RO systems utilize membranes rated at 65 psi and 77°F water at the membrane. Lower water temperature or pressure will reduce the output from the rated one - 10° & 10 psi will knock a 100 gpd membrane down to around 70 gpd). The CTRO, on the other hand, utilizes a low-pressure membrane rated at 20 psi, so most households actually see a greater output than the 50 gpd rating.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 7, 2015)

Or what about using the water from a dehumidifier?


----------



## Ray (May 8, 2015)

Assuming the cooling coils are clean, that's basically distilled, only you let Mother Nature turn it into a vapor for you, rather than boiling the water yourself.

One oft-purported problem that I don't buy is that of aluminum toxicity. If pure water picks up CO2, the acid can dissolve some of the aluminum. However, most dehumidifiers have the droplets drip into a plastic tank, so the opportunity of aluminum pickup is insignificant.

A real problem is simply that of producing a very limited volume. Is it enough for your plants?


----------



## Dandrobium (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions Ray! I may take you up on that countertop unit, but for now I have lots of rainwater to use up. Will likely look into it in the fall when the rainwater dries up.


----------

